
The fight against Google’s smart city - ProAm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/theworldpost/wp/2018/08/08/sidewalk-labs/
======
sbinthree
Most people I know in Toronto, naturally those in tech, see Sidewalk Labs as
being a good thing. It is unfortunate that there is a group of anti-progress
people fighting it. Good way to end up like Europe (slow growth, smart people
leave). This attitude and 90%+ of the comp sci PhDs leaving the country are
not uncorrelated.

